# Suppression signets google maps



## Brasko (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Comment supprimer les signets sur google maps (avec un ipod touch 2) ???

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Brasko (13 Janvier 2009)

Personne


----------



## tarte en pion ! (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
Tu appelles "signet" les "repères" ?
Clic sur la flèche bleue>Supprimer le repère.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (14 Janvier 2009)

ou non :Menu "Signets" (icone livre bleu)>Modifier, et tu supprimes.


----------



## Brasko (14 Janvier 2009)

Ah ok, merci.

Le truc est qu'il faut passer obligatoirement par "Itinéraires".


----------

